# Canning apple pie filling using frozen apples



## tnyardfarmer (Mar 22, 2011)

We have quite a lot of frozen apples that are getting near the end of their storage life. Is it possible to can pie filling using the previously frozen apples?


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

You can do it, but they might by mushy. Between the freezing and the processing, there won't be a lot of structure left to the apples.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

maybe applesauce would be more palatable you could then use it in cakes if you wished


----------



## tnyardfarmer (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks. We will just have to use them up faster than we wanted.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

If you have the energy, why not make up some pies and freeze them, either baked or unbaked?


----------

